# Reading - things to do, food, drink, gigs and chat



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 29, 2010)

Great place, isnt it?  I was born here, and like so so many, I seem to be afflicted with the "curse" of this here town - that one never truly escapes...

But why would you want to?  Everything you can do anywhere else, you can do here, but it's closer.  It's just the right size, as well.  Perfectly possible that any person you meet might be a friend of a friend, but also enough people to always have someone new to meet.  Not in-bred cosy, but not anonymous gigantic.  Just the right size.

Also, festivals, culture, history, prosperity, and all kinds of other good shit.  Way better than wanky london, if you ask me....


----------



## Hollis (Jul 30, 2010)

Almost moved to Reading back in 1998. 

Good for gigs if you like Julian Cope (or Ritchie Blackmore).


----------



## TruXta (Jul 30, 2010)

No. That will be all.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL, I know exactly what you mean, I lived there for three years and grew up around the area ............


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 30, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> LOL, I know exactly what you mean, I lived there for three years and grew up around the area ............


 
see?  FW knows.  Way better than london!  

why's truxta tryna piss on my parade, re my romanticising of Reading?  If others can do it with london, I can do it with my home town.  And it is, to my mind, a truly magical place.  Pretty much everything significant that has happened in my life has happened here.  

We call them cheese-logs, god-damnit!!


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2010)

lived there for 4 years. fucking hated the place.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 30, 2010)

what didnt you like about it?  whats not to like?  i guess we probably didnt like you, and thats where all this bitterness comes from.  Reading be bad to de bone.  Strung out got hung out from the towns main stems, thats why he frontin'!!


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2010)

not big or interesting enough for me. i come from a bigger and more diverse city, and moving to Reading felt like a step backwards. decent enough, but not what i wanted.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 30, 2010)

strung out said:


> not big or interesting enough for me. i come from a bigger and more diverse city, and moving to Reading felt like a step backwards. decent enough, but not what i wanted.


 
oh, look, Reading was just too small for a man of the world like me, dont you know.  I mean with all the worlds unlimited possibilities, why would I want to stay in some small-town, arse-end-of-england-non-entity like Reading, for gods sake?  I mean, come on...

No wonder we laughed you out of town before you'd ever seen what we truly had to offer.  Your loss - Next!!


----------



## strung out (Jul 31, 2010)

i'm sure it's very nice if you come from there


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2010)

I used to go out with a girl from Reading. She was nice but the town was a bit, well, rubbish,


----------



## Riklet (Jul 31, 2010)

The town remains a bit, well, rubbish... in fact.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 31, 2010)

editor said:


> I used to go out with a girl from Reading. She was nice but the town was a bit, well, rubbish,


 
oh yeah, what happened?   Dumped ya, did she?  Not good enough in the sack, I suppose?  Couldnt get it up?  Welll dont take it out on poor, Bloody READING!!!!  We aint done nuffink to you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2010)

a bit shy with the tips for delivery men as I recall, the denizens of anonymous urban sprawl no33: reading.

one day all england will be thus. endless 'burbs and chicken outlets and postcode gang stabbings


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 31, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> a bit shy with the tips for delivery men as I recall, the denizens of anonymous urban sprawl no33: reading.
> 
> one day all england will be thus. endless 'burbs and chicken outlets and postcode gang stabbings


 
arent you from northampton, or something?  same shizzle, diff'rent shire...


----------



## Belushi (Jul 31, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> arent you from northampton, or something?  same shizzle, diff'rent shire...


 
He's not from Northampton. He *is* Northampton.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 31, 2010)

Belushi said:


> He's not from Northampton. He *is* Northampton.


 
lets not start making this thread about somewhere else now.  I'm the Bodie of Berkshire, right here. I aint never heard no radio station outside of here and I cant see the point in leaving.  What?


----------



## FoxyRed (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry but Reading was nice about 20 years ago. It has now become a sess pool of rankness


----------



## buscador (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd want to live there, but the Spice Oven does the best all you can eat buffet I've ever had.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2010)

lived and worked there for a year. a big town with small pretentions. yes easy to get around and enough to keep you entertained but all i used to hear was that its only 20 minutes on the train from london.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 9, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Sorry but Reading was nice about 20 years ago. It has now become a sess pool of rankness


 
who the fuck asked you, anyway?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 9, 2010)

buscador said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to live there, but the Spice Oven does the best all you can eat buffet I've ever had.


 
which one is that?  I'm more a gaylord tandori (out in twyford...) sort of man.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

famous people from or associated with Reading!

Jane Austin
Charlie Brooker (born here, but buggered off before he was out of nappies, as far as I can tell...)
Kenneth Branagh 
Ricky Gervais
Sam Mendes
Mike Oldfield
Ayrton Senna (lived here for a while...)
Chris Tarrant
Kate Winslet (& her sisters, who I cant be bothered to name, because although they are actresses in their own right, they are really more famous for being her sisters...)
Oscar Wilde - served time and wrote a ballad about our local gaol.  When I did my 4 stretch, I asked one of the screws which cell Wilde was in.  The screw didnt know. (4 days, FYI)

All these "celebrities" with Chris Tarrant being the only one that I would argue is truly crap.  Brooker, Austin, Gervais, Mendes & Wilde are all arguably brilliant in their respective fields.  The rest are not without merit.  Name me one other town that has produced a 5:1 good-crap ratio of famous ex-residents...


----------



## The Groke (Aug 10, 2010)

Living in Sandhurst it was the nearest proper big town and I spent a lot of time there when I was a kid and a young teen.

When I was 18 I moved into a shared house on Hill street and worked at Royal Insurance on Friar Street.

Loved it:

Every night down the Purple Turtle drinking snakebite black and playing the best juke box in the world,
Shopping for records and video games in Harris Arcade,
afternoon drinks in The Sun,
dancing/copping-off in the After Dark,
Gigs at the Alley Cat,
Sweeny Todd's pies,
bunking in to the festival,
drunkenly falling in the canal...

All good.

I can't abide it now mind - I go back very occasionally to see my sister and that fucking monster shopping centre has sucked the heart right out of the place.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 10, 2010)

Also, buying poppers from the head shop in Smelly Alley.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm from Reading. It is a bit shit, let's be honest.

I did used to work in Smelly Alley though.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Also, buying poppers from the head shop in Smelly Alley.


 
they shut the head shop.  Well moved it to Harris Arcade in 2008, then it shut a few months back.  They refused to sell mephedrone there, whilst every other head shop in the country was making fortunes knocking it out at £20 a gram plus.  I asked, and they said that it was too risky legally, which is sort of fair enough, but no wonder they couldnt afford to stay open...

Also, the Forbury Gardens & smoking weed that you just bought from Mandela with your mates, doing blow-backs and hyperventalation games that made people pass out and have fits, climbing on the lion, nutty Jason, dropping your first trip aged 15 (no better place to trip than the Forbury...) and every other cool thing that happened in my teenage years...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

mrsfran said:


> I'm from Reading. It is a bit shit, let's be honest.
> 
> I did used to work in Smelly Alley though.


 
Traitor!!  We all know you pampered little Abbey girls were just shielded from the true Reading underground, and thats why you think it's shit...


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Traitor!!  We all know you pampered little Abbey girls were just shielded from the true Reading underground, and thats why you think it's shit...


 
I did the Forbury/Mandela thing too. And the Purple Turtle (when it was in its ORIGINAL venue), and the After Dark, and bunking into the festival. I even wrote for Blah Blah Blah. Then I moved away, and they built The Oracle, and now, well, it's a bit a shit. I'll be back in the 'Ding this weekend coming as it happens.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 10, 2010)

mrsfran said:


> I did used to work in Smelly Alley though.



ergo hoc propter hoc?


----------



## The Groke (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Also, the Forbury Gardens & smoking weed that you just bought from Mandela with your mates,



Ahhh lol - forgot about Forbury and Mandela.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 10, 2010)

The Groke said:


> ergo hoc propter hoc?


 
 

I worked in Raw, the Doc Martens shop.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

mrsfran said:


> I did the Forbury/Mandela thing too. And the Purple Turtle (when it was in its ORIGINAL venue), and the After Dark, and bunking into the festival. I even wrote for Blah Blah Blah. Then I moved away, and they built The Oracle, and now, well, it's a bit a shit. I'll be back in the 'Ding this weekend coming as it happens.


 
Readings no shitter than it was, ohh, that musta been about 15+ years ago, if we're talking Original turtle (before my time, just - my older sisters both went, but I was too young...).  you're just missing all the interesting bits coz you aint in the loop no more.   

You worked in Raw?  Did you know any of the other shop workers in smelly alley?  Ruth from the piercing place above strawberry fields?  Long shot, but never hurts to ask...


----------



## The Groke (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Readings no shitter than it was, ohh, that musta been about 15+ years ago,.



I guess I would have started hanging out in Reading on my own in about 1991...moved there in '95.

We went to both Turtles.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 10, 2010)

strung out said:


> lived there for 4 years. fucking hated the place.


 
I've been there about 4 times and I fucking hated it too.

Faceless dump


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

The Groke said:


> I guess I would have started hanging out in Reading on my own in about 1991...moved there in '95.
> 
> We went to both Turtles.


 
I remember going to the newer one in, musta been 96-97.  The older one was defo shut by then.  The new ones bigger, anyways.  And has a beer garden.  I fucking hate it on Friday/saturday nights though - no seats, no room to move without knocking into some pissed up wide-boy, who'll shout in your face before deciding whether he wants to fight you or hug you, no where to take a cheeky one without being seen (the one male cubicle with no lock, permanently covered from floor to ceiling in piss is not appropriate for line chopping...) Bouncers who get off on ID'ing you, no matter how old you look, and expensive drinks that take about an hour to get served...

When its Thursday night busy, though, I really like the Turtle.  Guess I must be getting old...


----------



## The Groke (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> no seats, no room to move without knocking into some pissed up wide-boy, who'll shout in your face before deciding whether he wants to fight you or hug you, no where to take a cheeky one without being seen (the one male cubicle with no lock, permanently covered from floor to ceiling in piss is not appropriate for line chopping...) Bouncers who get off on ID'ing you, no matter how old you look, and expensive drinks that take about an hour to get served...



Sounds awful!

Ok - it was _always_ crowded as fuck, but when we went it was pretty much exclusively the preserve of the "alternative" crowd with nary a wide-boy to be seen and the juke box reflected that.

Don't recall there being bouncers at all either!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> I've been there about 4 times and I fucking hated it too.
> 
> Faceless dump


 
How on earth can you judge a place based upon 4 visits where you probably saw next to nothing of my glorious home town?  Yes, we have suberbs that look the same as every where else, and a high street that is the epitome of UK retail commerce blandness.  But we also have the following...


----------



## strung out (Aug 10, 2010)

i used to buy mushroom grow kits from the head shop in smelly alley, then grow them in halls at uni. also, i never made it to mandela's... we always used to get the designated driver to pop down and pick up.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Sounds awful!
> 
> Ok - it was _always_ crowded as fuck, but when we went it was pretty much exclusively the preserve of the "alternative" crowd with nary a wide-boy to be seen and the juke box reflected that.
> 
> Don't recall there being bouncers at all either!


 
Its just a place where you end up when you're on a mad one, these days.  Maybe the ultra smart & well dressed avoid it, but anyone who doesnt give a fuck will end up there on occasion.  To be honest I prefer that to the inverted snobbery of some "alternative" crowds...  They have d n b and hip hop nights there nowadays, as well as karaeoke and live bands....


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

You'd probably like the iguana, Groke.  A bit dancey, but also a more laid back version of the turtle.  

There can also be a good underground scene, if you know the right people.  TPK (those pesky kids, or true party kings, or some other name as well) put on some good squat parties.  Anarchist and other lefty political groups.  Something for everyone...


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> How on earth can you judge a place based upon 4 visits where you probably saw next to nothing of my glorious home town?  Yes, we have suberbs that look the same as every where else, and a high street that is the epitome of UK retail commerce blandness.  But we also have the following...


 
I rest my case


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> I rest my case


 
whats wrong with coley flats?  a master piece of satirical 60s British architecture - encompassing all the tell tale signs, whilst maintaining a sense of irony, juxstaposing their twin peaks of gloom with the colourful history of the mansion, the holy brook and coley park farms.  

And the first two pics are actually of nice bits!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

No wonder people say you're a bit narrow minded, Fraction Man.  who was it that said somethiing else like "so far down the autistic spectrum, he has more empathy with a calculator than with another human..."

open your mind!


----------



## souljacker (Aug 10, 2010)

buscador said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to live there, but the Spice Oven does the best all you can eat buffet I've ever had.


 
That's in Caversham, not Reading. Get your facts right!


----------



## The Groke (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You'd probably like the iguana,.



I did! _Tiny_ place though!

Can you still get the really good veggie food from the cafe downstairs?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

souljacker said:


> That's in Caversham, not Reading. Get your facts right!


 
anyone who distinguishes Caversham from Reading is clearly either a snobby caversham resident, trying to dissasociate themselves from the rest of the town, or is not on the same planet as the rest of us, mentally speaking.  And Wokingham can stop trying to nick Woodley, as well.  That is clearly a part of Reading, even if they pay taxes to W.D.C.  I keep meaning to start a facebook group on this very issue...


----------



## souljacker (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> anyone who distinguishes Caversham from Reading is clearly either a snobby caversham resident, trying to dissasociate themselves from the rest of the town,


 
Yep.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

The Groke said:


> I did! _Tiny_ place though!
> 
> Can you still get the really good veggie food from the cafe downstairs?


 
No, it shut, I think it wasnt really making money.  The hippy owner just stopped paying his staff, and locked them out one day.  He sold it to the chicken place next door, and it reopened for a few months, then closed again.  Its a newsagent/off liscence now.  RISC on london street does reasonable veggie food, I think...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

souljacker said:


> Yep.


 
Well, you can't.  Who do you vote for?  Reading East MP.  Councillor sit on Reading Borough Council, to whom you pay your council tax.  Move a couple miles north, and I think your in oxfordshire, but till you do, you're still our bitch...


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Readings no shitter than it was, ohh, that musta been about 15+ years ago, if we're talking Original turtle (before my time, just - my older sisters both went, but I was too young...).  you're just missing all the interesting bits coz you aint in the loop no more.
> 
> You worked in Raw?  Did you know any of the other shop workers in smelly alley?  Ruth from the piercing place above strawberry fields?  Long shot, but never hurts to ask...


 
I did know some of the other shop workers, and I sort of knew Ruth but she wouldn't remember me, I was just a Saturday girl. She was good friends with my boss at Raw though. She pierced my ears a few times.

The Turtle moved while I was there, but I never went to the new one. I moved away in 1997 when I was 18.

Am I remembering right that you were a Reading Grammar boy?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

mrsfran said:


> I did know some of the other shop workers, and I sort of knew Ruth but she wouldn't remember me, I was just a Saturday girl. She was good friends with my boss at Raw though. She pierced my ears a few times.
> 
> The Turtle moved while I was there, but I never went to the new one. I moved away in 1997 when I was 18.
> 
> Am I remembering right that you were a Reading Grammar boy?


 
Nope, failed the entrance.  Ended up at Presentation College.  I remember you saying that the Reading boys were fitter than us.  That stung...

Ruth stopped piercing in the end, and I ended up working with her in the drug and alcohol field.  But she seems to know everyone in Reading, so figured i'd ask.  We fell out a while back (over a softball game, of all things...) - not an awful fall out, but we dont see so much of each other now...


----------



## The Groke (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> No, it shut, I think it wasnt really making money.  The hippy owner just stopped paying his staff, and locked them out one day.  He sold it to the chicken place next door, and it reopened for a few months, then closed again.  Its a newsagent/off liscence now.  RISC on london street does reasonable veggie food, I think...


 
Shame.

I am not even a veggie, but their awesome ciabattas and fries were excellent come-down food.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 10, 2010)

It's shit, full of south London drug dealers.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> It's shit, full of south London drug dealers.


 
I've never met one.  What the fuck are you talking about, in fact?  Who are these drug dealers?  where are they?  I never meet them...  I think you're talking out your arse!


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 10, 2010)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I've never met one.  What the fuck are you talking about, in fact?  Who are these drug dealers?  where are they?  I never meet them...  I think you're talking out your arse!


 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/berkshire/4953362.stm


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/berkshire/4953362.stm


 
Yepyep, that story is totally representative of Reading as a whole - wall to wall crack-gang-rape-murders.  

Tragic story, but very much a one off.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 11, 2010)

Just done the first verse of my Reading rap (sung to Jay Zs Empire State of mind, as per the recent GLC vid...)

Thought i'd share it...



> come have a spliff in the forbury, we'll get stoned fella
> this is Reading, we score our puff down mandela
> Head down junction, have a drink in the upin
> it's a scream, you'll see students out clubin'
> ...



hope y'all like it.  it sort of works, if you rap along to it proper...

*http://www.getreading.co.uk/news/s/2076300_heroin_addict_was_good_guy_say_friends for those struggling with the reference - I knew him...


----------



## FoxyRed (Aug 12, 2010)

But none of you remember Lenny the tramp...
Or know who Elvis is....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2010)

I like the Hobbycraft store and the Oracle, Mr, QofG's likes the big lion statue and the Biscuit Tin museum (part of the Museum of Reading I think!).

Plus the Hobgoblin is an excellent pub


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 12, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> But none of you remember Lenny the tramp...
> Or know who Elvis is....


 
I know both  - I'll try and find the elvis documntary in a minute...

as for lenny, dieinfg under that bridge near the festival site, just horrid.  wasn't he burnt out of his home or summit?

anyway, foxy, you must be from round these parts if you know about that shizzle?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## strung out (Aug 18, 2010)

i've got a picture of my friend with Reading Elvis somewhere


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 18, 2010)

<3 Reading Elvis. Lovely, sweet bloke. I love how loved he is in Reading too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2010)

Doing parties at the Boxing Club was always a good laugh 

Level 1 - the quintessential grotty nightclub that exists solely 'cos of underage drinking 

The Monks' Retreat for it's bargain red bull and vodka.

I cut my 'going out' teeth in Reading... good times.


----------



## strung out (Aug 18, 2010)

i went to one of my first ever DnB nights at the boxing club. can't remember if it was mickey finn or nicky blackmarket.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 18, 2010)

strung out said:


> i went to one of my first ever DnB nights at the boxing club. can't remember if it was mickey finn or nicky blackmarket.


 
You never know, I might have been there.


----------



## strung out (Aug 18, 2010)

think it was a night called Get Lean


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I remember going to some of the oops nights at the boxing club.  not much of a clubber, but a quality excuse to get mashup...


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

I may well be moving there .

Any good news about the place?

Apart from Sweeny Todd's (man cannot live on pies alone).


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 21, 2012)

Not much happens, but I live there so its the coolest place on the planet by proxy.

Mandela court is shut, for good, so if youre a toker then make alternative arrangements.

Why are you moving here?


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

Work (well, my partner's work).


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, theres a lot of jobs, compared to the rest of the country, so if youll be searching you should find something. Unless youre looking for reallly niche roles, of course.

Oh, and obligatory "its close to london" comment, though im not that fussed about that aspect, personally.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

Yeah. 

Thing is I know loads of people whose dream it is to be "close to London".

I don't really give a damn about London. I'd prefer to live up North near some hills. 

Oh well.

You gotta go where the jobs are.

I've spent enough time in Reading to know that it's okay. There's most things that you need.


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2012)

I'm very near to reading


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 21, 2012)

chilango said:


> Any good news about the place?


 
umm

it's fairly easy to leave (except when the M4 is clogged or the train service is fucked that is)

I've been here (somewhere between Reading and Wokingham) for getting on for 10 years (moved here for work), and must admit I'm not keen.

Reading itself - seems to combine some 'inner city problems' with a 'small town attitude'

a town centre which has been judged one of the most 'clone town' town centres in the UK - has a wide selection of plasticky eating places attached to the Oracle shopping centre, which is fine if you like that sort of thing.

Since it's quite an expensive place to live, the population has a high representation of people who have lived here for years, people whose horizons don't stretch beyond Reading, and youngish 'first job after university' types, as well as people who commute into London and found Reading cheaper than west London for a mortgage. 

Despite the 1970s urban motorway-ish 'inner distributor road', traffic and parking is fairly bloody awful, and even worse around Reading Festival which the locals make a lot of fuss about. 

There is a good bus service in Reading itself (the bus company is still owned by the council) and immediately outside (places like Lower Earley and Woodley are in Wokingham Borough but are part of the 'greater Reading urban area), but once you get off the edge of the urban bus network, most of it is expensive, finishes mid evening and doesn't run on Sundays.

Reading itself is fairly multi-cultural without having one dominant 'minority' group, and there is a bit of 'alternativeness' if you look for it, there's this place for example, and there are three Green Party councillors now.

Outside Reading, it's very tory shire county.  John Redwood is MP for Wokingham...


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

*sighs*

The buses in Reading are extortionate.

I hear the Hobgoblin (the only decent pub I've ever been to in Reading) has changed?

Dammit.

This _really_ wasn't the plan.

Oh well.

First world problem innit?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 21, 2012)

chilango said:


> The buses in Reading are extortionate.


 
less so than (for example) in Bracknell or Slough.



chilango said:


> I hear the Hobgoblin (the only decent pub I've ever been to in Reading) has changed?


 
was still there last time I looked, but I don't really do a lot of socialising in Reading - their website suggests it's largely the same people, this report says it was just a change of name because they did not want to pay Wychwoods (Marstons) for the right to use the name 'Hobgoblin' any more.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> was still there last time I looked, but I don't really do a lot of socialising in Reading - their website suggests it's largely the same people, this report says it was just a change of name because they did not want to pay Wychwoods (Marstons) for the right to use the name 'Hobgoblin' any more.


 
Phew.

That's something.

IME a decent pint has been hard to get in Reading. Fizzy lager or flat, warm bitter.


----------



## fredfelt (May 21, 2012)

John Cooper Clarke is doing a gig in Reading - I think June 21st.

Live in Reading and fancy a change of scene you can always jump on the train to Basingstoke


----------



## fredfelt (May 21, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> ...
> Mandela court is shut, for good, so if youre a toker then make alternative arrangements.


 
Memories of Mandela court brought me way back!  I used to make trips there with adolescent mates in a clapped out banger of a car.  Then head on out to various quiet locations - often along the Thames - to get stoned.  Shit, that was nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## Maggot (May 21, 2012)

Lots of lovely places nearby, like Pangbourne.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 21, 2012)

Bus fares arent too bad.  I pay 14 quid a week for unlimited travel.  Compare that to london tube prices and its a freaking bargain....


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Bus fares arent too bad. I pay 14 quid a week for unlimited travel. Compare that to london tube prices and its a freaking bargain....


 
That's not bad actually.

Though I pay around 25 quid per month right now.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 21, 2012)

chilango said:


> That's not bad actually.
> 
> Though I pay around 25 quid per month right now.



If you move somewhere nice and central like newtown, you barely ever need to get a bus, especially if you work in town.  Newtowns pretty affordable, as well, and is the place.where the greens have their seats. A nice community area, if you ask me.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

Ok, I'll look into that. Ta.


----------



## abe11825 (May 21, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> umm
> 
> a town centre which has been judged one of the most 'clone town' town centres in the UK - has a wide selection of plasticky eating places attached to the Oracle shopping centre, which is fine if you like that sort of thing.


 
I happened to like the Oracle. Architecturally speaking, of course. Interesting concept, that shopping centre. I liked how it was so open, and you have the bridge and River in the middle of the complex. I'd not seen a place like this before.



Puddy_Tat said:


> Reading itself is fairly multi-cultural without having one dominant 'minority' group, and there is a bit of 'alternativeness' if you look for it, there's this place for example, and there are three Green Party councillors now.


 
That's something I noticed, when walking around... it's a decent multicultural city. Although I'm used to seeing alot of different people roaming about, I was glad to see that people were semi respected in the area I was in - no gun fire, no fighting (what I'm used to hearing at night). The area I visited was quiet, for the time I was there (May)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 21, 2012)

I thought this thread was about libraries and was going to move it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I thought this thread was about libraries and was going to move it


 
Me too, I thought it was about reading and where you like to read.
Like the bath and stuff.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2012)

Bath? That's near Bristol innit?


----------



## doddles (May 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> IME a decent pint has been hard to get in Reading. Fizzy lager or flat, warm bitter.


 
The Alehouse is the new name for the Hobgoblin but is otherwise pretty much the same.
Other great pubs for real ale: The Allied Arms, The Retreat, The Nags Head, The Hop Leaf.

The Moderation, The Lyndhurst and the Abbott Cook all serve a good range of proper beer.

Getting a good pint in Reading is not a problem at all. And in May every year you have the Reading Ale and Cider festival, which is brilliant.


----------



## doddles (May 23, 2012)

I live in Caversham, which has a sort of villagey feel and is on the northern bank of the Thames across from Reading. Nice area and convenient for the railway station. Not as multicultural as, say, Newtown or Oxford Road area though. Up the hill in Upper Caversham is the richest part of Reading, but not down here on the Thames flood plain.

Nice things about Reading: it's a stone's throw from beautiful rolling hills of West Berks and the Chilterns. The parks along the Thames. Workhouse Coffee shop, Pau Brazil Portugese/Brazilian cafe. And it's not Slough.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2012)

doddles said:


> And it's not Slough.


 
It's not Bracknell either.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Doddles.


----------



## frogwoman (May 24, 2012)

abe11825 said:


> I happened to like the Oracle. Architecturally speaking, of course. Interesting concept, that shopping centre. I liked how it was so open, and you have the bridge and River in the middle of the complex. I'd not seen a place like this before.
> 
> 
> 
> That's something I noticed, when walking around... it's a decent multicultural city. Although I'm used to seeing alot of different people roaming about, I was glad to see that people were semi respected in the area I was in - no gun fire, no fighting (what I'm used to hearing at night). The area I visited was quiet, for the time I was there (May)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 24, 2012)

chilango said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Thing is I know loads of people whose dream it is to be "close to London".
> 
> I don't really give a damn about London. I'd prefer to live up North near some hills.


 
There's hill near Reading, the Chilterns.

*waves at Chiltern Air Support Unit


----------



## souljacker (May 24, 2012)

doddles said:


> I live in Caversham, which has a sort of villagey feel and is on the northern bank of the Thames across from Reading. Nice area and convenient for the railway station. Not as multicultural as, say, Newtown or Oxford Road area though. Up the hill in Upper Caversham is the richest part of Reading, but not down here on the Thames flood plain.
> 
> Nice things about Reading: it's a stone's throw from beautiful rolling hills of West Berks and the Chilterns. The parks along the Thames. Workhouse Coffee shop, Pau Brazil Portugese/Brazilian cafe. And it's not Slough.


 
I live in Caversham too. There is some lovely countryside nearby, good for nice long bike rides. There are some nice little towns and villages too like Henley, Dorchester, Goring. If you like country pubs there are hundreds nearby and when the sun is shining, you can't beat a few pints in an idyllic beer garden.

Central Reading itself is definitely a bit cloney, but you can find good times if you want. The Iguana Bar, Purple Turtle, Global Cafe are all good little places. And you've also got 21 South Street that does good comedy nights and gigs. And it's near the Turks which is another good pub.

It's the sort of place that if you want to make the effort, you can find pretty much everything you need.

We could always have a little Reading meet up to welcome you to the area, if you like?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 24, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I live in Caversham too. There is some lovely countryside nearby, good for nice long bike rides. There are some nice little towns and villages too like Henley, Dorchester, Goring. If you like country pubs there are hundreds nearby and when the sun is shining, you can't beat a few pints in an idyllic beer garden.
> 
> Central Reading itself is definitely a bit cloney, but you can find good times if you want. The Iguana Bar, Purple Turtle, Global Cafe are all good little places. And you've also got 21 South Street that does good comedy nights and gigs. And it's near the Turks which is another good pub.
> 
> ...



id be down for this, but NOT at the turks. I hate that place.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 24, 2012)

souljacker said:


> We could always have a little Reading meet up to welcome you to the area, if you like?


 
I might manage that as well


----------



## abe11825 (May 25, 2012)

frogwoman said:


>


 
i'm still psml you had a neighbour who worked for Reading Cryogenic


----------



## Boycey (May 25, 2012)

chilango said:


> First world problem innit?


 
is reading really first world?


----------



## chilango (May 25, 2012)

i fucking hope so....


----------



## chilango (Nov 6, 2012)

Been here a couple months now. It's okay. RISCs Ethiopian food, the Workhouse Cafe and walking along the Thames to Sonning are keeping me going.

It's gonna be a long stretch though....


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 8, 2012)

Only just noticed this thread, surprised that so many urbs live in reading.


----------



## chilango (May 20, 2013)

Grrrr.

Not settling here at all.

I mean it's still "convenient".

...and yes, walking along the Thames to Sonning is quite nice.

But the thought of living here for another year, more likely indefinitely, fills me with, well, resignation frankly.

It's not that Reading's a "bad" place. I just feel so "alien" here. 



I'm trying Reading folk, I really am.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 20, 2013)

chilango said:


> It's not that Reading's a "bad" place. I just feel so "alien" here.


 
I kinda know the feeling.  I've only been here (well, just outside Reading) for 10 years...


----------



## chilango (May 20, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I kinda know the feeling.  I've only been here (well, just outside Reading) for 10 years...



I reckon "just outside" would be even worse. Unless I was a millionaire living the quiet life in Bucklebury or something...


----------



## Balbi (May 20, 2013)

I always like to lie on the sofa, at the end with the window so I get natural light - very comfortable


----------



## tombowler (May 20, 2013)

Have you found a good boozer? I quite like the allied when I am in town but the prices are a tad high,


----------



## tombowler (May 20, 2013)

Also it's the only way to see that brother of mine


----------



## chilango (May 20, 2013)

tombowler said:


> Have you found a good boozer? I quite like the allied when I am in town but the prices are a tad high,



The Abbot Cook is my local. Decent beer. Pricy, but I'm only there once a week or so for a couple.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 20, 2013)

If anyone's up for a reading meet, still, then I'm game. Show chilangro some proper Reading hospitality and that. Plus I'm interested to know if I actually know any Reading urbs IRL, already. From politics and that. Did any of you come to the thatchers dead drinks at Great Expectations?


----------



## joevsimp (May 20, 2013)

chilango said:


> Grrrr.
> 
> Not settling here at all.
> 
> ...


 
I know what you mean about it feeling alien, I went to Sweeny's a few months ago, I was told that potatoes come as either new or jacket! No mash? didn't even bother asking about Green Liquor


----------



## chilango (May 20, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> If anyone's up for a reading meet, still, then I'm game. Show chilangro some proper Reading hospitality and that. Plus I'm interested to know if I actually know any Reading urbs IRL, already. From politics and that. Did any of you come to the thatchers dead drinks at Great Expectations?



What Thatcher's dead drinks?

...and what politics?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 20, 2013)

chilango said:


> What Thatcher's dead drinks?
> 
> ...and what politics?



The ones the night she died. Lots of people from Readings left there. And a couple of lost lib dems, as well. 

And people from all sorts of other groups. Iww. Reading green peace. Swappies.


----------



## chilango (May 20, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> The ones the night she died. Lots of people from Readings left there. And a couple of lost lib dems, as well.
> 
> And people from all sorts of other groups. Iww. Reading green peace. Swappies.



That's how out of the loop I am.

IWW still going down here?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 20, 2013)

chilango said:


> That's how out of the loop I am.
> 
> IWW still going down here?



Yeah. Not sure how well, keep meaning to sign back up (let my mbership lapse when I wasn't working...), but they have meetings and regular members. Can put you in touch if you ever want to get involved locally. A couple of them came to watch me in my play that I was in the other night, so I guess I know them pretty well.


----------



## chilango (May 20, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah. Not sure how well, keep meaning to sign back up (let my mbership lapse when I wasn't working...), but they have meetings and regular members. Can put you in touch if you ever want to get involved locally. A couple of them came to watch me in my play that I was in the other night, so I guess I know them pretty well.


 
Cool.

Haven't time or energy to do very much at the mo' mind. But it's good to know they're around.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 20, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> If anyone's up for a reading meet, still, then I'm game. Show chilangro some proper Reading hospitality and that. Plus I'm interested to know if I actually know any Reading urbs IRL, already. From politics and that. Did any of you come to the thatchers dead drinks at Great Expectations?


 
yes - can do, as and when we summon up the energy.

sundays aren't good for me, that's the only day of the week i'm working regular these days (and no i'm not a clergy-person!)


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 20, 2013)

chilango said:


> Cool.
> 
> Haven't time or energy to do very much at the mo' mind. But it's good to know they're around.



Don't blame you, I'm much the same. Started going to SP meetings (they seem mostly based in bracknell but do have a Reading contingent...), but gave up with them. Partly due to living arrangements (I'm near pangbourne and don't drive - even with a lift back to Reading town getting home is a nightmare from bra knell...), partly due to lack of interest in what they were up to (not much, apart from talking to one another and selling a few papers) and partly due to lack of energy. Shame, as I like the people and their politics seem pretty sound to me. They didn't seem to like it much when I said I was gonna "dual card" with the wobs, mind...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 20, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes - can do, as and when we summon up the energy.
> 
> sundays aren't good for me, that's the only day of the week i'm working regular these days (and no i'm not a clergy-person!)



Cool. When I can be bothered, probably tomorrow, I'll tag everyone in this thread who sez they from Reading and properly sound people out. I don't actually really know anyone, even from urban, but its nice to be nice and that...


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm playing there in Sept 2020 if  anyone is around!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2020)

at not having done the meet up thing a bit more


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 7, 2020)

i had a life-changing experience in reading (was born!) only been back once since.


----------



## chilango (Feb 7, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm playing there in Sept 2020 if  anyone is around!



Where you playing? I'm likely to be around...


----------



## souljacker (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 7, 2020)

I've been to _many _crap bars in Reading over the years but I found one the other day which I genuinely felt deserved a recommendation.

The Moderation on Caversham Rd (just near to the Gorge Cafe)

If you like to combine a decent pint and good Asian food, go check it out. They seem to have actual Asian kitchen staff (Vietnemese, Thai possibly?) but also do good Fish and Chips if you prefer that kind of thing. I had this Japanese style bento box which came in an actual authentic wooden box. And the veggie spring roll starter was huge - not the usual measly little bitesize jobbies. They've got sky sport on the telly for football, and its not full of wankers (at least when I was there anyway).


----------



## souljacker (Feb 7, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> I've been to _many _crap bars in Reading over the years but I found one the other day which I genuinely felt deserved a recommendation.
> 
> The Moderation on Caversham Rd (just near to the Gorge Cafe)
> 
> If you like to combine a decent pint and good Asian food, go check it out. They seem to have actual Asian kitchen staff (Vietnemese, Thai possibly?) but also do good Fish and Chips if you prefer that kind of thing. I had this Japanese style bento box which came in an actual authentic wooden box. And the veggie spring roll starter was huge - not the usual measly little bitesize jobbies. They've got sky sport on the telly for football, and its not full of wankers (at least when I was there anyway).



One of my faves this one. Full of rugby cunts some days though. 

The Crown over the river is better.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 7, 2020)

souljacker said:


> One of my faves this one. Full of rugby cunts some days though.
> 
> The Crown over the river is better.



Was only by chance ended up here - I wanted to go to the Indian over the road, but it was just there while I was working out how to get to it from the hotel so went in there instead.


----------



## chilango (Feb 7, 2020)

I've been to The Moderation. It's good.

The Fisherman's Cottage is my favourite these days. Though I also like the Castle Tap and the Allied Arms.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> Where you playing? I'm likely to be around...


South Street. I'm sure I'd be able to wangle a couple of urbz guest passes


----------



## souljacker (Feb 7, 2020)

chilango said:


> I've been to The Moderation. It's good.
> 
> The Fisherman's Cottage is my favourite these days. Though I also like the Castle Tap and the Allied Arms.



Love the fishermans but it's the other side of town from me so don't get there often. My brother drinks there all the time. Have you ever been to the fox and hounds in caversham? That's a good pub.


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 15, 2020)

editor said:


> South Street. I'm sure I'd be able to wangle a couple of urbz guest passes


If this is turning into an Urbs meet up, I may well be in too, though I try to avoid Reading at weekends, given I work there, and I've got tix for the Winchester gig in June.


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 15, 2020)

Now this thread has been bumped, here's another Reading gig coming up that I'll be going to.  Big fan of hers.









						Grace Petrie
					

In response to the current situation regarding COVID-19, this show has been re-scheduled from Friday 26th March at The Concert Hall to a socially distanced seating plan at The Hexagon on Sunday 3rd October.




					whatsonreading.com
				




(I grew up around Reading and have worked there for the last 13 years, whilst living in Hants.  I used to go to the football a lot, so never lost touch with the place, despite not living there since 1986, and have a bunch of mates there, (centered on the Alehouse!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 16, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Now this thread has been bumped, here's another Reading gig coming up that I'll be going to. Big fan of hers.





will think about that.  

although i'm job hunting at the moment, so not sure i want to commit.  and if i'm still in the current job, that week isn't going to be a good time.  blargh.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 9, 2020)

Preparing for unlockdown,  Smelly Alley gets a one way system!



			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EaDuqIkXkAAgSxP?format=jpg&name=medium


----------

